# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  كلنا اليوم خلف صقور الجديان

## البركان الهادئ

*ملف مرفق 400

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*بالتوفيق منتخبانا اليوم ضد زامبيا وتحقيق فوز ونصر جديد يضمن لنا التاهل للدور القادم
                        	*

----------

